# Please recommend an embroidery machine. Budget: around $800 to 1000 dollars



## dubois10 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey!!!

I want to get an embroidery machine but i have a budget around 800 to 1000 dollars...im mostly interested in getting a machine that would do logos or names on polo style shirts for companies...please recommend what machine would be my best option...and what is the process to do embroidery...something about ¿digitizing?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

With that budget I would sub it out. You can get a used commercial single head machine for $3K-$6K but then you need thread, backing, bobbins, toppping and experience.

As far as digitizing, you can send that out. 

We subbed out ALL of our work for the first year.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> something about ¿digitizing?


This thread from the glossary explains digitizing: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t8658.html


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree that you are not going to get a machine that you will be happy with for very long. Probably on the first job. Also digitizing software is expensive! No way can you get software and a machine for that kind of money. It would be a single needle home machine and probably used. I think the subbing out suggestion would be best until you get to where you can afford the kind of machine you will need. While you think all you want to do now is shirts, that will quickly expand as word gets out. The machines in the price range you are talking about will not give you much flexibility as to sewing field.


----------



## Daddyof4 (Aug 23, 2011)

You can get a Singer Futura for that money. We started with that and used it a long time but it was soooooo slow. Changing thread colors multiple times per design by hand is a hassle. 

In short don't waste your money unless you are going to do small single color monograms.


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

Start with a brother or babylock 6 needle, look for a used one to begin with!


----------

